# TiVo Slide remote discontinued!



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Just got this in an e-mail.


----------



## GoEagles (Dec 2, 2006)

They were way too expensive. I somehow got mine cheap on eBay so that is why I got it. $60 for a remote is pricey, even if it has a keyboard.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

steve614 said:


> Just got this in an e-mail.


Use of a tablet is the easiest. I use my iPad and iPhone for search and a lot of other things because it is much easier and you can watch a program while doing it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Maybe they got tired of either replacing ribbon cables or catching h311 for not replacing them.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

They still have them over Bestbuy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Though you have to put a dongle in the Tivo, right? (So it would be semi-pointless since I have 2 Tivos on top of each other&#8230; even if the remote HAD an A/B switch.)


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Strange, they are only around $40 on Amazon... Or used to be anyway.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It was a nifty idea, but with it only being able to control one TiVo and it's very limited capabilities as a universal remote it wasn't very useful. I actually got one for free as a gift for some work I did for TiVo and I never even took it out of the box. It's still sitting in my closet.

TiVo did a survey recently targeted at the remote. Perhaps they plan to revise it. The survey seemed to be weighted toward asking about more universal type functionality.

Dan


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I like my slider remote, but it would so much more useful if I could program more of the buttons, and use it with a Blu-Ray player.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I agree, just a BIT more programmability would make it MUCH more useful.

We use ours in the theater room and glo remotes in the rest of the house but I never bought more than one because of its limited additional functionality over the glow remotes. They keyboard is nice but we have not used it nearly as often as I thought.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

I bought it more for the bluetooth so that I can hide my Tivo in a closet. I use the Tivo app on my IPad a lot but it can't turn the TV on or off like the remote.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Wow that sucks. I may have to pick up a couple for backups. I can't imagine going back to a remote not using BT.

Weird I didn't get the email and it doesn't mention it on the site at all that I can find.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

steve614 said:


> Just got this in an e-mail.


Discontinued???

Is that good or bad? Will a replacement be coming out? Or will it never be replaced?

Amazon usually has them for under $40. If they are discontinued I wonder if the price will go down. I always wanted to pick up a third slide remote.

EDIT: Crap!!! Amazon is selling them for around $68 now

The last one I bought a year ago from them was only $40. And I know it was less than that a few months ago. I guess I won't be getting another one.

And BestBuy has always sold them for $60.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

This could be related to this announcement....

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/universal-electronics-selected-first-participant-120000534.html


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

No mention of US though. Only seems to support international.


----------



## takeshi (Jul 22, 2010)

GoEagles said:


> $60 for a remote is pricey, even if it has a keyboard.


Really depends on the remote. I have a couple of URC's that were much more than $60 but they're capable of much more as well.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> No mention of US though. Only seems to support international.


I found a couple of items interesting and coincidental related to the Sept, 2012 UEI PR. While true that UEI's deal with TiVo provides remotes to Virgin Media and Com Hem initially starting in December 2012. I suspect that there may be other remotes associated with TiVo's Remote Accessory Program (TRAP). I can't find any information about TRAP but I suspect we'll see something soon.

I personally am a fan of the TiVo Slide Remote however the BT technology has some limits. I find that the distance between the remote and bluetooth dongle can be a problem. I'm hoping we'll see something else in the RF space to replace the BT technology.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

http://www.uei.com/images/uploaded_images/RF_In_Handheld_Controllers.pdf

While Bluetooth offers a number of advantages, its most significant drawback 
is limited range of up to about 10 meters (33 feet) for the most common class 
of device deployed.

Prior to the Bluetooth 3.0 release (April 2009), the standard did not account 
for sporadic short messages as the main usage paradigm. The protocol was 
mainly focused on connection oriented interactions and the initial latency 
was not an issue.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I've always wanted one of these remotes but the price has held me back. Wish I had gotten one when they were $37 on Amazon a few months ago. I figured the price would keep dropping and I'd get one closer to $25. Guess I was wrong... damn.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

HeatherA said:


> I've always wanted one of these remotes but the price has held me back. Wish I had gotten one when they were $37 on Amazon a few months ago. I figured the price would keep dropping and I'd get one closer to $25. Guess I was wrong... damn.


Refurbished slide remote still available in the Clearance Center for $39.99.

https://www3.tivo.com/store/clearance.do


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sbiller said:


> Refurbished slide remote still available in the Clearance Center for $39.99.
> 
> https://www3.tivo.com/store/clearance.do


But with tax and shipping here, that takes the price to $50.

I really wish I would have picked a third slide remote up when the price including shipping was in the mid thirties from Amazon.

I guess if I get one now I might as well just use my Reward Zone Dollars and pick one up from Best Buy. Since there won't be any taxes or any shipping costs.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah I may grab some at Best Buy with giftcards. They look like they only have them in store now and the web site is out of stock. I also wish I had grabbed one when they were $39.99. 

Looking around online, most sites like Solid Signal, Crutchfield, and others are out of stock and show it discontinued. Amazon has them, but they are more than TiVo. 

I may try to hold off until after Thanksgiving to buy so I have the extended return with the holiday shopping just in case something else comes out better.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I wonder if this will be replaced by a remote without a keyboard or something? Maybe a TCP/IP remote?

Even though I never use the keyboard on it, I love my Slide Remote because of it's small size and the fact that the TiVo responds very quickly to it (much faster the the IR remote). Yes I could use the phone or table app, but that's not really practically for continuous use.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah I may grab some at Best Buy with giftcards. They look like they only have them in store now and the web site is out of stock. I also wish I had grabbed one when they were $39.99.
> 
> Looking around online, most sites like Solid Signal, Crutchfield, and others are out of stock and show it discontinued. Amazon has them, but they are more than TiVo.
> 
> I may try to hold off until after Thanksgiving to buy so I have the extended return with the holiday shopping just in case something else comes out better.


How long is their extended return policy? Right now I get sixty days for returns at bestBuy.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I was given use of a Slide remote early on. I liked it and hoped I'd be able to keep it. Unfortunately I had to give it back.
The only reason I didn't buy one for myself is because of how little I'd actually use the keyboard. 
OTOH, if I didn't have the Harmony remote, I probably would have gotten one.

Now I'm tempted to go buy one now that they are being discontinued.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I sure hope they're just clearing out inventory for a replacement but they sure make it sound final. I love the slide remote. If the buttons weren't so darned sensitive it would be just about perfect.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> How long is their extended return policy? Right now I get sixty days for returns at bestBuy.


60 day is only for Silver status o not sure if they extend holiday for you. Normally purchases after Thanksgiving can be returned up until the 10th of January or so.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Aww, too bad ... I really like the Slide. I don't use the keyboard _that_ much but I love the size.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

I never thought it was worth it so I never bought it.

I've sometimes used this app on my iPhone instead. It works fine. Just enable network remote and turn your phone/iPod Touch to landscape.

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/peanut-remote-keyboard-for/id416909676?mt=8


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

cwerdna said:


> I never thought it was worth it so I never bought it.
> 
> I've sometimes used this app on my iPhone instead. It works fine. Just enable network remote and turn your phone/iPod Touch to landscape.
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/peanut-remote-keyboard-for/id416909676?mt=8


Just out of curiosity, why don't you use the peanut remote that's part of the TiVo app instead of this one?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

cwerdna said:


> I never thought it was worth it so I never bought it.
> 
> I've sometimes used this app on my iPhone instead. It works fine. Just enable network remote and turn your phone/iPod Touch to landscape.
> 
> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/peanut-remote-keyboard-for/id416909676?mt=8


But then you have to look at the remote to see it. I tried a touchscreen remote back in the early 2000's to use with my HD recordings from my HTPC. I found that a full touchscreen remote was not good since you always needed to look at the remote to use it. I found that a combination of a touch screen and hard buttons seemed to be the best, like a Harmony One remote. Or a remote with all hard buttons like the TiVo slide. With hard buttons, you don't need to look at the remote for many of the buttons presses.


----------



## farmermac (Jan 31, 2012)

i got one a few months ago and it never performed well, compared to the glo peanut remote, which is the gold standart of all remotes.

The bluetooth text entry was spotty, it felt too short & too heavy. No thanks


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

morac said:


> I wonder if this will be replaced by a remote without a keyboard or something? Maybe a TCP/IP remote?
> 
> Even though I never use the keyboard on it, I love my Slide Remote because of it's small size and the fact that the TiVo responds very quickly to it (much faster the the IR remote). Yes I could use the phone or table app, but that's not really practically for continuous use.


hmmm- is there any kind of wifi technology that could replace bluetooth with some sort of reasonable battery life?


----------



## KurtONeill (Feb 8, 2002)

Ok I bought the slide remotes because I have my TIVO hidden in a closet in my bedroom. It is sometimes a pain in the rear anyway because the bluetooth signal all of the sudden decides it won't read it right away. How can I use my TIVO out of sight without using the bluetooth? If there is a way? Thanks


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

KurtONeill said:


> Ok I bought the slide remotes because I have my TIVO hidden in a closet in my bedroom. It is sometimes a pain in the rear anyway because the bluetooth signal all of the sudden decides it won't read it right away. How can I use my TIVO out of sight without using the bluetooth? If there is a way? Thanks


There are a number of possibilities. One is an IR extender. Most of these simply have an IR receiver with a built-in RF modulator, paired with an IR transmitter with a built-in RF demodulator. The IR receiver goes out in front of where you sit. The IR transmitter goes in the cabinet with the TiVo (or whatever). There are a number of different makes and models.

Here is one that is wired, rather than wireless. If it is not too far from your viewing area to the cabinet, this might work, and is probably less prone to interference.

This one works by replacing one of the batteries in the remote with a little transmitter.


----------



## flynhawaiian (Nov 8, 2012)

I think if it was $30 everyone would buy one. On the note, they have the refurbished ones up on the tivo site for $39.00


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

flynhawaiian said:


> I think if it was $30 everyone would buy one. On the note, they have the refurbished ones up on the tivo site for $39.00


I wish I had purchased my last one when they were $37.

The refurbished ones also have shipping and Tax charges which can bring the total cost to $50 or more. I just ended up getting one from Best Buy. And since I used my Reward Zone dollars, there were no taxes involved. Although I did pay the $11 for the two year extended warranty, just in case. I figured since the remote cost zero out of pocket I might as well get the warranty.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I wish I had purchased my last one when they were $37.
> 
> The refurbished ones also have shipping and Tax charges which can bring the total cost to $50 or more. I just ended up getting one from Best Buy. And since I used my Reward Zone dollars, there were no taxes involved. Although I did pay the $11 for the two year extended warranty, just in case. I figured since the remote cost zero out of pocket I might as well get the warranty.


I'm not sure how useful a 2 year warranty is when there's nothing to replace yours if it breaks.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

morac said:


> I'm not sure how useful a 2 year warranty is when there's nothing to replace yours if it breaks.


If they can't replace it or repair it you get the purchase price back in Best Buy credits. At least I think that is still the case. But there could also be a replacement from a different company by then anyway.

Heck, with my luck, there will be a replacement from another company in 61 days that is cheaper and better than the slide remote that TiVo had.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

I got mine right when they came out and loved it. The past 4-5 months the tivo missed half the button presses on it. The tivo would light up yellow like it saw it but did nothing. It got so bad that I had to use my old remote. Maybe a better one will come out.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

KurtONeill said:


> Ok I bought the slide remotes because I have my TIVO hidden in a closet in my bedroom. It is sometimes a pain in the rear anyway because the bluetooth signal all of the sudden decides it won't read it right away. How can I use my TIVO out of sight without using the bluetooth? If there is a way? Thanks


You can use the iPhone/ipad/android tivo app.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

It may help out to open it up and see if the cable has become unseated. I happened with mine after falling on a hardwood floor.

Just unscrew and pry the base off. Be careful with the magnets when putting it back together, and when snapping back together, start with the side at the top of the keyboard.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Before opening up the remote, the first thing I would try is replacing the batteries.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

morac said:


> Before opening up the remote, the first thing I would try is replacing the batteries.


Ive tried that a few times and the keys still dont register or register very late.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I hope Tivo is coming out with a better remote instead of just discontinuing the slide. I like that the slide is small yet feels solid and that it uses AA batteries because they last longer than AAA batteries. Oh and the keyboard is convenient too!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

something else rf is key for me- hopefully TiVo feels the same way about a replacement if they are making one.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

HeatherA said:


> Just out of curiosity, why don't you use the peanut remote that's part of the TiVo app instead of this one?


 I forgot about that.

The Peanut app w/keyboard came out WAY before that functionality was added to the TiVo iOS app. I do recall trying the network remote feature added to the TiVo app (well after I started using Peanut) but I totally forgot about it.

I guess I don't need to use the Peanut app anymore...


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

So these units are starting to sell out at Best Buys in my area. Only one local store had any left. My kids have decided to buy one for me for my birthday next month and scooped one up today. Still $60. 

I'm still kicking myself for not buying one when they were $38 on Amazon a few months ago. Now they're $100 (from Weaknees)

I'd like one more but may have to make due with just one.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I started using mine upstairs in my office. I was having some line of sight issues with the harmony that was causing frustrating missed commands so I decided to try the Slide to see if it would work any better. It works pretty good. The stumpy size is a little odd and I keep using the play/pause "wheel" as if it's the arrows/select "wheel" in the menus, but I'm sure I'll get use to both of those.

Hopefully they're not actually discontinuing the slide, just upgrading it or replacing it with something better.

Dan


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> ...
> 
> Hopefully they're not actually discontinuing the slide, just upgrading it or replacing it with something better.
> 
> Dan


+1! :up:


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I started using mine upstairs in my office. I was having some line of sight issues with the harmony that was causing frustrating missed commands so I decided to try the Slide to see if it would work any better. It works pretty good. The stumpy size is a little odd and I keep using the play/pause "wheel" as if it's the arrows/select "wheel" in the menus, but I'm sure I'll get use to both of those.
> 
> Hopefully they're not actually discontinuing the slide, just upgrading it or replacing it with something better.
> 
> Dan


I hope so too.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I've never had line of sight problems with my Harmony One. As for the TiVo remotes, their design is horrendous...a rounded bottom?! Come on...it sits on a flat surface WAY more than it is in my hand. It's always rolling onto its side or some such nonsense. Worst design EVER.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I've never had line of sight problems with my Harmony One. As for the TiVo remotes, their design is horrendous...a rounded bottom?! Come on...it sits on a flat surface WAY more than it is in my hand. It's always rolling onto its side or some such nonsense. Worst design EVER.


Odd, TiVo's award winning remotes are nearly universally praised.

http://gizmodo.com/5017972/story-of-a-peanut-the-tivo-remotes-untold-past-present-and-future

I think it's one of the ergonomically designed remotes out there. All the buttons are easily reachable. I needed to use two hands with older remotes I've used. I have a Harmony One and the only thing I don't use it for is my Premiere. I use the must have Slide remote for that.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

He's right about it being too rounded though, I regularly turn my Slide over in my recliner because it won't stay where it's supposed to. It's also too slick because of the plastic, so if you don't put it face down it becomes a Slide off the chair remote. 

Might be ergonomic when you're using it, but not all that practical when you're not.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

I almost always keep my TiVo remotes face down on the arm of my chair because of slippage issues. It's the one complaint I have about the peanut.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I just turn it sideways. The indentation and grooved back keeps it in place.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Bierboy said:


> I've never had line of sight problems with my Harmony One. As for the TiVo remotes, their design is horrendous...a rounded bottom?! Come on...it sits on a flat surface WAY more than it is in my hand. It's always rolling onto its side or some such nonsense. Worst design EVER.


I've never had that problem with mine. They always sit flat on hard surface or are at a slight angle on a soft surface. Plus the rounded bottom makes it much, much more comfortable in the hand than other remotes. And sometimes I will hold the slide remote for long periods of time for shows that have irregular commercial breaks.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

The round bottom makes it impossible to press its buttons while it's sitting on the table beside me. I've always hated that part.

FYI--no Best Buy near me (of about 30 stores) has any left and their site shows "not available for shipping."


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

slowbiscuit said:


> He's right about it being too rounded though, I regularly turn my Slide over in my recliner because it won't stay where it's supposed to. It's also too slick because of the plastic, so if you don't put it face down it becomes a Slide off the chair remote.


I have never once had any of my TiVo remotes slide off a chair. Knocked off? Yes. Dropped? Surely. Sliding off? Never.



slowbiscuit said:


> Might be ergonomic when you're using it, but not all that practical when you're not.


The attributes of any object when not being used are almost completely irrelevant, with a few mostly minor exceptions. The usefulness of any device is illustrated by how well it works, not its attributes when not being used, regardless of how often or infrequently it is in use.

The TiVo peanut is virtually the only remote I ever use, despite the fact I have several remotes costing up to several hundred dollars each. The rounded back makes it fit easily and comfortably in the hand, and makes one-handed operation much more practical and accurate. I could not possibly care one iota less what it is like when not in my hand.

(And yes, I usually lay it on its face. This is natural and trivially easy to do. Why anyone would care that it is best left sitting on its face rather than its back is far, far beyond me.)


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

ThreeSoFar'sBro said:


> The round bottom makes it impossible to press its buttons while it's sitting on the table beside me. I've always hated that part.


It is meant to be held in your hand, not to be used while sitting on a table.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> I've never had that problem with mine. They always sit flat on hard surface or are at a slight angle on a soft surface. Plus the rounded bottom makes it much, much more comfortable in the hand than other remotes.


Absolutely.



aaronwt said:


> And sometimes I will hold the slide remote for long periods of time for shows that have irregular commercial breaks.


I frequently hold it the entire time I am sitting watching TV, sometimes for hours, even though I fairly rarely watch anything with commercials. It's comfortable enough there isn't much reason to sit it down, and it's much more convenient when someone needs to go to the bathroom or misses a bit of dialogue.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I've never had line of sight problems with my Harmony One. As for the TiVo remotes, their design is horrendous...a rounded bottom?! Come on...it sits on a flat surface WAY more than it is in my hand.


That's just idiotic. My SCUBA gear and my telescope do not fit very well in any closet, and they spend most of the year unused. Buying or giving a good rating to astronomical or SCUBA equipment merely because it stows well would be moronic. Rating the overall performance of any item based primarily on its non-functionality when not in use is just foolishness.



aaronwt said:


> It's always rolling onto its side or some such nonsense. Worst design EVER.


So go get a brick from the local hardware store. For you, obviously, that would be the best design ever.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hey!!! I didn't say that. err... type that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The bottom of the remote isn't even round. It has a small flat area specifically so it sits flat on a flat surface.

Dan


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

And slides off of anything with a slant.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Might I suggest not buying slanted furniture then.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

morac said:


> Might I suggest not buying slanted furniture then.


Yep, mine's big and fluffy so I don't slide off either.... 

Scott


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> Yep, mine's big and fluffy so I don't slide off either....
> 
> Scott


Okay, but what about the texture of your furniture?


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

Kids finally gave me my slide for my birthday... I like it. My TiVo 4 tuner is so zippy, but I am not sure how long it will take to adjust to the tiny size of the remote. It feels so weird after using the full size peanut for 12+ years.

I wish I had a 2nd one for upstairs.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

New style TiVo Slide remote coming this year


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Davisadm said:


> New style TiVo Slide remote coming this year


Do you have a picture?


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

My wife and i prefer the slide remote over the the regular tivo remote,But i must admit both of us have small hands so thats why its easier for us to hold and use.P.S. i also use my harmony one remote.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Do you have a picture?


TiVo recently sent out a survey about a remote that can make a sound if you lose it. The bulk of the survey was previewing and rating possible nosies the remote would make when you want to find it. I suspect thats what will be replacing the discontinued slide.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

rhettf said:


> TiVo recently sent out a survey about a remote that can make a sound if you lose it. The bulk of the survey was previewing and rating possible nosies the remote would make when you want to find it. I suspect thats what will be replacing the discontinued slide.


How do you get it to make the noise?

How does it know you've lost it?

Is there some reason other than that to spend the extra money to make the remote a receiver (and an RF one at that) as well as a transmitter?


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

unitron said:


> How do you get it to make the noise?
> 
> How does it know you've lost it?
> 
> Is there some reason other than that to spend the extra money to make the remote a receiver (and an RF one at that) as well as a transmitter?


Bluetooth has always supported two-way communication. Just stick a button on the front of a new tivo model (or repurpose the one that's already there on S4 models{and others?} by holding it in longer or double clicking), and send a command to the (hypothetical) new remote to start making a sound of some sort. Piezo-electric buzzer wouldn't cost much, it might not even be overly expensive to add a proper speaker and store some wave-forms in the silicon.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

unitron said:


> How do you get it to make the noise?
> 
> How does it know you've lost it?
> 
> Is there some reason other than that to spend the extra money to make the remote a receiver (and an RF one at that) as well as a transmitter?


It sounded like something they were going to release along with a future TiVo. There would be a special "page" button on the TiVo itself that you would push and it would send a signal to the remote for it to start making noise. Not sure how it would work with current TiVos unless they gave you a USB dongle with a button on it to push.

Dan


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

gonzotek said:


> or repurpose the one that's already there on S4 models{and others?} by holding it in longer or double clicking


I don't think that's possible. The button already has two functions. Clicking it changes the output resolution and holding it causes TiVo to reboot. Double click might work, but there's a chance of accidental resolution switch if they do that. And if they do anything with holding it longer then there is a chance of accidental reboot.

Dan


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> ..holding it causes TiVo to reboot...
> Dan


Really? I didn't know that and I'm kinda surprised that's something they'd include on purpose. I'd actually prefer if it wasn't possible to reboot that easily.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

gonzotek said:


> Really? I didn't know that and I'm kinda surprised that's something they'd include on purpose. I'd actually prefer if it wasn't possible to reboot that easily.


I believe they do it as a way to do a soft reset if it isn't responding to remote commands. Also it is similar to a PC reboot option where you have to hold the button for a few seconds so it isn't really easy to accidentally reboot it.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gonzotek said:


> Really? I didn't know that and I'm kinda surprised that's something they'd include on purpose. I'd actually prefer if it wasn't possible to reboot that easily.


You have to hold it down for a considerable amount of time (at least 15 seconds) so it's not something that's easily triggered by accident. The format button could be a "page" button if the time out for holding it down to trigger that was a few seconds.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Points taken that it's not 'that easy' to accidentally reboot, and it might come in handy on occasion. But the remote gets misplaced far more often than the TiVo locks up, so if I were given the choice of only one function or the other, I'd pick remote-page.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

gonzotek said:


> Points taken that it's not 'that easy' to accidentally reboot, and it might come in handy on occasion. But the remote gets misplaced far more often than the TiVo locks up, so if I were given the choice of only one function or the other, I'd pick remote-page.


My point is it could still do both. Hold it down 2 seconds and it triggers remote find. Hold it down 15+ seconds and the box reboots.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

morac said:


> My point is it could still do both. Hold it down 2 seconds and it triggers remote find. Hold it down 15+ seconds and the box reboots.


That'd work for me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yes but if they did that then your remote would beep for 15 seconds when you were trying to reboot. That would be confusing and annoying. If this remote is compatible with the current hardware I bet there is some sort of USB dongle with an extra button on it. 

Dan


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Yes but if they did that then your remote would beep for 15 seconds when you were trying to reboot. That would be confusing and annoying. If this remote is compatible with the current hardware I bet there is some sort of USB dongle with an extra button on it.
> 
> Dan


If I were implementing it, the remote wouldn't start beeping until releasing the button after holding it down between 2-4 seconds(the lights could flash to indicate you're inside the 'beep window'), and it could simply signal the remote to beep continuously until I tapped the button again(or tapped a remote button to indicate it's been located). It would have to keep beeping when released, so I would actually have a chance of hunting around the room/house and finding the remote.

You're probably right about a button on a dongle, but gah, I hate dongles


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Yes but if they did that then your remote would beep for 15 seconds when you were trying to reboot. That would be confusing and annoying. If this remote is compatible with the current hardware I bet there is some sort of USB dongle with an extra button on it.
> 
> Dan


How often does the average user reboot that way though? I'd wager never.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

morac said:


> How often does the average user reboot that way though? I'd wager never.


Average user... probably never. Beta tester... a LOT! 

Dan


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

For what's it's worth, I had an old tube TV that had a find remote feature that triggered any time the TV was turned on using the power button on the TV. It was supposed to trigger if the volume button was pressed. Needless to say, that was really annoying.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

I know the DISH HOPPER DVR has a button on the box that you can press when you cant find your remote control,which cause your remote to start beeping. My guess is that tivo would do the same thing on a new tivo box,Or at least i would hope they do this on all future boxes.(I've misplaced my remote a few times over the years and wish tivo could add the ability to find my remote by pushing 1 button).


----------



## csm10495 (Nov 15, 2008)

If you want a quick laugh... Amazon has the slide for $100
http://www.amazon.com/TiVoSlide-C00240-Keyboard-Remote-Control/dp/B003YKFKR6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358573010&sr=8-1&keywords=tivo+slide The best part is free shipping with prime. Who's in for 10?


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

csm10495 said:


> If you want a quick laugh... Amazon has the slide for $100
> http://www.amazon.com/TiVoSlide-C00240-Keyboard-Remote-Control/dp/B003YKFKR6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358573010&sr=8-1&keywords=tivo+slide The best part is free shipping with prime. Who's in for 10?


Sold by Weaknees. Looks like they stockpiled them.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

If you assembled a whole TiVo out of parts purchased at Weaknees, it would cost like $1000.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Arcady said:


> If you assembled a whole TiVo out of parts purchased at Weaknees, it would cost like $1000.


Which sounds like a lot, but take the price of a new car and see how far it gets you buying that car one piece at a time*.

*(unless you're Johnny Cash  )


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

unitron said:


> *(unless you're Johnny Cash  )


LOL


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

csm10495 said:


> If you want a quick laugh... Amazon has the slide for $100
> http://www.amazon.com/TiVoSlide-C00240-Keyboard-Remote-Control/dp/B003YKFKR6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1358573010&sr=8-1&keywords=tivo+slide The best part is free shipping with prime. Who's in for 10?


 Wow!! That is 2.5x what is used to sell for on Amazon. I picked one up in November 2011 for $40 from Amazon.

Even BestBuy still sells them for $60, if the local store still has them in stock. Several in my area still have them.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

I got mine for $23 only 5 months ago


----------



## jano18 (Oct 16, 2012)

spaldingclan said:


> I got mine for $23 only 5 months ago


Where did you find that deal for $23 & was it new or a refurb? Tivo wants $50 shipped for a refurb right now. There are a few Best Buys in my area that have them new for $60. They also have their 2 year warranty for $12 so if my slide happens to fail  I can replace it with their new remote someday. This would be going in my Master Bedroom to use with my 320GB Premiere until it gets replaced by a mini. It will get little use, so I don't want to spend much for it for.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

jano18 said:


> Where did you find that deal for $23 & was it new or a refurb? Tivo wants $50 shipped for a refurb right now. There are a few Best Buys in my area that have them new for $60. They also have their 2 year warranty for $12 so if my slide happens to fail  I can replace it with their new remote someday. This would be going in my Master Bedroom to use with my 320GB Premiere until it gets replaced by a mini. It will get little use, so I don't want to spend much for it for.


Amazon.com...free shipping with Prime too


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

sorry, I misspoke..it was $38. Just checked my order history


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

I am really hoping the 'new' remote add at least one or 2 more programmable buttons. Heck 4 would be stupendus. I like and will stick with a peanut remote for all our tv's in the house as they all work the same way, but the main home theater has more equipment and really could use just a few more buttons for powering up/down individual items like projector, reciever, poweramps, screen down and lighting.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

spaldingclan said:


> I got mine for $23 only 5 months ago


I got two for free from TiVo for....um....doing something I can't discuss here....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

lrhorer said:


> That's just idiotic....


Someone piss in your Wheaties?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

jcthorne said:


> I am really hoping the 'new' remote add at least one or 2 more programmable buttons. Heck 4 would be stupendus. I like and will stick with a peanut remote for all our tv's in the house as they all work the same way, but the main home theater has more equipment and really could use just a few more buttons for powering up/down individual items like projector, reciever, poweramps, screen down and lighting.


+1


----------



## Shanezam203 (Jul 28, 2007)

I have it and sometimes it is slugish and I have a hard time when keyboard is open pushing Keys it sometimes double taps and I have to delete and go back...


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

vanns still has the tivo slide remote for $39.97!


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

celtic pride said:


> vanns still has the tivo slide remote for $39.97!


Out Of Stock


----------



## jano18 (Oct 16, 2012)

There were 3 Best Buys in my area that had the slide in stock when I checked Saturday. The closest one to me was sold by Sunday & I bought the last one from the next closest store today for $60 plus the $12 warranty. This has to be the best deal out there right now if you can still find one locally, plus they do offer free shipping right now on their website. I think it is worth it to buy the warranty with the troubles that these are known to have. Also with the possibility of a newer remote being released this year, if it fails it would be an easier way to upgrade.


----------



## jano18 (Oct 16, 2012)

jano18 said:


> There were 3 Best Buys in my area that had the slide in stock when I checked Saturday. The closest one to me was sold by Sunday & I bought the last one from the next closest store today for $60 plus the $12 warranty. This has to be the best deal out there right now if you can still find one locally, plus they do offer free shipping right now on their website. I think it is worth it to buy the warranty with the troubles that these are known to have. Also with the possibility of a newer remote being released this year, if it fails it would be an easier way to upgrade.


Guess I spoke too soon, I just set it up & I can't get the dongle to go into discovery mode. I tried both USB ports, it light up but won't start flashing when you hold down the button. Oh well now I have to drive another 40 minutes to pick up another tomorrow.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The refurbs on TiVo.com are down to $39.99 (no free shipping though).


----------



## emfinlay (Sep 21, 2008)

I find it easiest to program on line. We never use the remote for that but the computer is right by the TIVO.


----------



## jano18 (Oct 16, 2012)

I swapped out my defective slide at Best Buy & set it up the other night. So far it has worked flawless & I am happy I bought one before they disappear.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

2 of the directional buttons on the outside of my slide remote have become unresponsive. Anyone know of any brick and mortar stores I can to a swap trick with my defective slide remote?


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got a slide from Tivo.com for $50 shipped with taxes. They call it a refurb but it looks like new sealed stock with a refurb sticker attached to the outside of the box. The remote, batteries, blue tooth dongle and instruction manual all look new to me. The Tivo works perfect inside a solid wood cabinet about 10 ft. from my seating position.

Is it possible this is new stock they are just clearing out and calling it refurb to reduce the warranty period? I remember Onkyo used to do that.

I might get a second one at this price.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Please help me with a link to where you got it. I don't see it on tivo.com or best buy. Wouldn't you know it, my kids have lost my slide, just as the price goes sky high? Noooooo!!!! I love the slide!!!! And I was almost gonna buy a backup a few months ago, that I could use if the mini ever out, but it seemed like a waste. Wish I had now...


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

swerver said:


> Please help me with a link to where you got it. I don't see it on tivo.com or best buy. Wouldn't you know it, my kids have lost my slide, just as the price goes sky high? Noooooo!!!! I love the slide!!!! And I was almost gonna buy a backup a few months ago, that I could use if the mini ever out, but it seemed like a waste. Wish I had now...


https://www3.tivo.com/store/clearance.do

Listed as available as of 3:50pm EST 2013-02-12


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

swerver said:


> Please help me with a link to where you got it. I don't see it on tivo.com or best buy. Wouldn't you know it, my kids have lost my slide, just as the price goes sky high? Noooooo!!!! I love the slide!!!! And I was almost gonna buy a backup a few months ago, that I could use if the mini ever out, but it seemed like a waste. Wish I had now...


https://www3.tivo.com/store/clearance.do

$39.99 in their clearance section for the refurb.


----------



## swerver (May 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, I got one. Whew I was worried!


----------



## infinitespecter (Jul 23, 2004)

I picked up a slide last night from Best Buy. They had two extremely dusty units, but the stickers that sealed the boxes looked kind of weird. One box only had one, and the other had stickers that looked like they had been opened and then resealed poorly. 

I was assured that everything was brand new, so I bought it, got it home to find that no batteries are in the box. I'm going to go back now and try to get an extended warranty or something because it's the best remote I've ever had for my TiVo. The entire interface seems far, far more responsive using this remote. How likely is it to fail?


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

infinitespecter said:


> I picked up a slide last night from Best Buy. They had two extremely dusty units, but the stickers that sealed the boxes looked kind of weird. One box only had one, and the other had stickers that looked like they had been opened and then resealed poorly.
> 
> I was assured that everything was brand new, so I bought it, got it home to find that no batteries are in the box. I'm going to go back now and try to get an extended warranty or something because it's the best remote I've ever had for my TiVo. The entire interface seems far, far more responsive using this remote. How likely is it to fail?


The "refurb" I got from Tivo had the 2 seals on the retail box undisturbed, thats why I'm speculating they might be new stock. Sounds like your unit had been opened at the store or maybe a return.


----------



## smc03 (Sep 8, 2012)

anyone ever have issues with their slide remote freaking out and continuing to send the same signal over and over after pushing the button just once? I stopped using mine long ago because it kept doing that.


----------



## Nargg (May 25, 2012)

smc03 said:


> anyone ever have issues with their slide remote freaking out and continuing to send the same signal over and over after pushing the button just once? I stopped using mine long ago because it kept doing that.


I don't with the slide, but my normal remote I use on our second TiVo unit likes to send double button presses to the TV. So like the volume shoots up or down two knotches instead of one. And turning on or off the TV can be a trick!


----------



## eric102 (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got a 2nd "refurb" Slide from Tivo.com and carefully inspected the seals on the retail box and confirmed that these are new units that just have refurb stickers on the outer part of the retail box and blister pack. The 2 clear round seals on the top of the box are intact as well as the retail bar code sticker/seal on the bottom of the box which had been covered up with a refurb sticker.

$50 shipped not a bad deal for a new Slide. They sure seem to work better (snappier?) than the standard and Glo remotes.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

any way to get a slide for under $100? When might TiVo begin selling a Bluetooth remote again? I'm in desperate need of a Bluetooth remote. I'd rather not have to settle for using that transmitter battery/spaceship looking thing. It requires constant battery swapping. About once a well I think which was annoying and I never knew when it was time to swap the non transmitter battery.


----------



## justen (May 1, 2002)

leiff said:


> any way to get a slide for under $100?


I picked one up just a few days ago from Fry's. At the time, TiVo.com was still listing refurbished models for $39.99, but as out of stock (it's not listed at all anymore, though). The store manager took $20 off their $69.99 price (in part because their last remaining Slide was an open box, in part because of the TiVo.com price being marked down, and in part because the item was being discontinued).

I've noticed several Best Buy stores still have the peg for the Slide, but I haven't seen any in stock for a few months. You could still check any that might be near you, and they might still be able to do an inventory search for nearby stores? (I don't see that option on bestbuy.com anymore, presumably since it is a discontinued item.)

Last, but not least, eBay or Craigslist?



leiff said:


> When might TiVo begin selling a Bluetooth remote again? I'm in desperate need of a Bluetooth remote. I'd rather not have to settle for using that transmitter battery/spaceship looking thing.


I don't know anymore than you do, but I agree wholeheartedly on the value of having a Bluetooth option. I actually wound up giving my first TiVo Slide to a friend so that she could keep one of her TiVo Premieres in a closet (with a nice HDMI wall outlet on both sides of the closet wall, leading to the television). The Slide works beautifully for her, thanks to the Bluetooth connectivity.

Having my own again, I'm reminded of how much I love the balance and "heft" of the Slide. And it's tough to underestimate the convenience of the keyboard. Not everybody wants to whip out their smartphone or tablet just to type a few characters on the screen, but having the Slide keyboard makes it a much less painful process.

I thought it was always quite cute that the Mini was usually shown with a Slide. I was bummed (but not surprised) to unbox my Mini but find no Slide. It isn't a huge loss in that specific instance, considering the more limited feature set of the Mini right now, but it would have been a nice (and àpropos) option.

All in all, I'm a big fan of the Slide. I hope it isn't gone for good, but it's hard to see it coming back after virtually any trace of it has been removed from TiVo.com, no?


----------



## ShinySteelRobot (Apr 2, 2010)

Currently these are $170 new at Amazon.com. 
No, that's not a typo.

I love my Slide remote because it's waaaay faster than a Glo remote, and the keyboard is super handy when using YouTube and particularly Netflix searching.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I admit I don't even use the iphone app *too* often to type into the Tivo (but I do use it every day to download or stream stuff via my Tivo Stream on my iPad)... But I suspect lots of people who have a Tivo have an iPhone and could use that to type into the Tivo instead of the expensive (at the original MSRP) remote.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

It's much easier to type on physical keys than virtual.

I just hope the Slide remote will still work with the Series 5 TiVos.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm not surprised. Ever since P4 was released TiVo's reliability, stability, and customer service has been horrid.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

DJQuad said:


> I'm not surprised. Ever since P4 was released TiVo's reliability, stability, and customer service has been horrid.


You're not surprised about _what_?

Oh, and my P4 Elite is rock-solid. Love it!:up: Sorry to hear you are having issues.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Looks like he's only responding to the title of the thread "TiVo Slide remote discontinued", answer - not surprised. Makes sense in that context.

Gives him the opportunity to post something else negative, that doesn't even have anything to do with the subject. 

Typical.


----------

